# Tolkien's creation in a galaxy far far away



## Rivendell_librarian (May 16, 2022)

*WHL0137-LS*_, also known as *Earendel*, is a star in the constellation of Cetus. Discovered in 2022 by the Hubble Space Telescope, it is the earliest and most distant known star, at a comoving distance of 28 billion light-years (8.6 billion parsecs)_


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 16, 2022)

_Why, it looks like we have found the Silmaril tied to the dominion of the skies. 

Námo was right indeed, though I never doubted my Vala Námo anyway in determining the fate of this world, nor my Valie Nienna in her never-ending compassion for others. _


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (May 16, 2022)

_Now fair and marvellous was that vessel made, and it was filled with a wavering flame, pure and bright; and Eärendil the Mariner sat at the helm, glistening with dust of elven-gems, and the Silmaril was bound upon his brow. Far he journeyed in that ship, even into the starless voids; but most often was he seen at morning or at evening, glimmering in sunrise or sunset, as he came back to Valinor from voyages beyond the confines of the world._

I think this means Earendil was supposed to be Venus for Tolkien, but this furthest star found by man does not seem inappropriately named to me.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 16, 2022)

Rivendell_librarian said:


> _Now fair and marvellous was that vessel made, and it was filled with a wavering flame, pure and bright; and Eärendil the Mariner sat at the helm, glistening with dust of elven-gems, and the Silmaril was bound upon his brow. Far he journeyed in that ship, even into the starless voids; but most often was he seen at morning or at evening, glimmering in sunrise or sunset, as he came back to Valinor from voyages beyond the confines of the world._
> 
> I think this means Earendil was supposed to be Venus for Tolkien, but this furthest star found by man does not seem inappropriately named to me.


I'd have to agree. I very much like the reference to Tolkien. 

_Now we just have to see where the other two Silmarils are..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 6, 2022)

So it was indeed that Varda Elentari created the Stars, the most favored, Earendil.

*And now Earendil has been found! O! Bless the Valar! Hope of all Stars! Earendil has been found!*


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jun 6, 2022)

Rivendell_librarian said:


> *WHL0137-LS*_, also known as *Earendel*, is a star in the constellation of Cetus. Discovered in 2022 by the Hubble Space Telescope, it is the earliest and most distant known star, at a comoving distance of 28 billion light-years (8.6 billion parsecs)_


When I saw the title of this thread, I thought it was a Star Wars reference...


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Jun 9, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> When I saw the title of this thread, I thought it was a Star Wars reference...


Don't judge a book by its cover


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 9, 2022)

Or title. 😄


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Jun 9, 2022)

Actually I think my last post might be unfair to Goldilocks Gamgee. Maybe it's the British love of cryptic crosswords (in some other countries as well e.g. Australia) but our newspapers often feature headlines with double meanings. A recent newspaper headline was "Carry on Pinocchio". Now that could mean an unusual combination of Carry On films with a Disney character: a new film franchise maybe! But it actually refers to a particular aspect of the Pinocchio character applied to a particular politician - with helpful illustration.


----------

